# The Day the Gulf Stream Stopped (BP)



## 10DiehlC (Sep 2, 2010)

*July 28 the day the gulf stream stopped. 


If you are buying gas from that piece of **** company BP still... ****ING STOP! Open your eyes! BP has caused a complete environmental crisis for the entire world. expect to see some drastic environmental changes across the globe. Remember that crappy movie with Jake Gyllenhaal, The Day After Tomorrow? Well your going to quite possibly experience it first hand. Right now you may think that the oil leak has stopped. But guess what, you wrong. the cap they covered the leak with is leaking too! So is the ground of ocean where the oil drill is. Over 206 Million gallons have polluted our beautiful oceans, They pretend it isn't that much because they are being fined 11,000$ per barrel that goes into the ocean. 11 workers have died, and you cant even list a number of how many Animals have died. The deadly chemical Corexit is being used to disperse the oil beneath the surface so it is no longer visible, and instead spreads it out into droplets of oil. Corexit is 4 times deadlier than the oil itself! Now our oceans are filled with millions of gallons of Corexit too. Among the oil eruption, there is methane. A very deadly form called Wet methane, usually methane will just rise to the atmosphere, Wet methane sits on the surface of the ground, making it a concentrated poisonous gas. (most deadliest known to man.) Acid rains have destroyed a lot of crops from the chemicals evaporating and precipitating into the atmosphere. Since this oil is such a large glob and all over and being spread, What happens when the next hurricane comes? Finally to top it all off, There is a loop current in the gulf. This stream comes from the bottom of the gulf, up, and to the right out to the Atlantic under Florida, and eventually to the east coast of the USA and Canada. This gulf stream is what keeps the temperature in check, it is a strong interlinked component of the Earths global network of ocean currents that control the Earths weather. BP's massive **** up, has stopped this loop current.. This corporation stopped nature.. Since then many regions have had record breaking lows and highs in temperature ever, for almost months at a time. How many of you have heard of the fires engulfing Russia recently? No one? didn't think so. By August 5, 600 fires have broke out in Russia. over 500,000 acres destroyed, over 2,000 homes gone, and at least 50 dead. They have broke record breaking highs this summer in temperatures higher than 100 degrees. So next time you stop at that BP to pump your tank, stop and think of what this bastard company has done to the planet SO FAR. They have not offered any apology, nor any compensation, and barely any help. They are greedy pathetic excuses for human beings. Actually, I wouldn't even classify them as human, something more on the lines of a pile of dogshit or scum in a swamp. People please wake up! and take action. Stop being a sheep and letting these corporations ruin our planet so they can fill they electronic bank with digits of US dollars. **** you British Petroleum, you've done it, you finally ruined our planet... This shows how chaotic and ruthless we are treating our environment, and how one slip up can really have a HUGE butterfly effect. Its really sad.. 

From, yours truly, Cody Diehl. 
Dont believe me? look for yourself.. or Google it.

http://www.viewzone2.com/oilnuke http://pesn.com/2010/08/01/9501682_Gull_Loop_Current_Stalls_from_BP_Spill/ http://www.life.com/image/103244452/in-gallery/47241 http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/03/world/europe/03iht-russia.html*


PS. Mods if my language is out of hand, im sorry. But PLEASE don't delete my post. Just notify me and I will edit the vulgar language immediately. I'm just very upset and expressing myself trying to stand up for our planet. And this is just plain BullS4!7​


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

Ruined our planet? Really?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Gee, how do you really feel?
And how exactly do you propose we "stop buying their gas"? Stop going to BP Stations? All that really does is screw the owners of that station. Are they responsible for all of this? Nope.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I read it on the internet, it must be true!!!!  

If you really want people to take you seriously I suggest you learn how to form a paragraph, stop using profane language and learn express your ideas without it being one long rant. Anytime I read a post from a person using profane language, I automatically discount anything they say as they probably have a very low IQ.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

ih772 said:


> I read it on the internet, it must be true!!!!


 Well, he is 18 yrs old and been a member for 8 days. He will learn.


----------



## 10DiehlC (Sep 2, 2010)

lol so what if im 18 and sorry about my sentence structure and language. but who cares. even if its not all true, something like that could happen. the world is a fragile thing. all im saying is money isn't worth ruining our planet.. sorry..


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Watch that Cody.


----------



## 10DiehlC (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool. Im glad to hear that, thanks for showing me that. But he did say it is weaker, but that has nothing to do with it stopping, But all in all, BP really has made the biggest mistake ever and is ruining nature. Since industrialization and were so used to materialism, we could make a very large mistake that "could" be our downfall. People act like parasites and suck there environment dry. I just respect nature, and im really in tune with our planet, and love everything it has to offer. I couldn't wish for a more beautiful place to live. But just remember the Native American proverb, "The Earth does not belong to us, We belong to the Earth." Trust me though, im not some greasy hippy. I just have respect for other things besides myself.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

10DiehlC said:


> Cool. Im glad to hear that, thanks for showing me that. But he did say it is weaker, but that has nothing to do with it stopping, But all in all, BP really has made the biggest mistake ever and is ruining nature. Since industrialization and were so used to materialism, we could make a very large mistake that "could" be our downfall. People act like parasites and suck there environment dry. I just respect nature, and im really in tune with our planet, and love everything it has to offer. I couldn't wish for a more beautiful place to live. But just remember the Native American proverb, "The Earth does not belong to us, We belong to the Earth." Trust me though, im not some greasy hippy. I just have respect for other things besides myself.


did you know that close to 95% of the close to 10,000 BP stations across the US are privately owned?

Stop going there, you are not hurting BP, you are hurting small business owners. . 

Oh, well Ill just stop buying their gas then!
That as well will not do any good, as BP, along with a LOT of other gas companies get their fuel from the same refineries. . .

And Im assuming you do not buy anything anymore with any type of plastic packaging? Considering a lot of plastic comes from oil. . as well as a lot of other things that are made every day, most of the roads you drive on. . 

If you are that upset about it, DO something instead of just complaining on here. . 

Sure it was a bad thing that happend. It is not the end of the world though. . Where do you think the crude oil comes from? (hint: earth)


----------



## 10DiehlC (Sep 2, 2010)

Well you say that but what am I supposed to do? What does my voice matter? Does it matter on this forum with my fellow Michiganders? I don't believe so. But yes I understand the world is not gonna end and all the junk about 2012 is bs, just like Y2K, etc. But your right I agree complaining about the gas station on the corner of my street is not helping anything. What can I do? 

I'm just unhappy about the way this situation is being treated. It's kinda like there brushing it off to the side and just trying to pretend nothing happened and it will get better. I know there are ways of cleaning oil spills that are natural and ones that are 100% safer. I also don't believe in the way they are not letting workers use safety equipment. I believe this is true. I've read alot about it from many different reliable news sources. There are a ton of sites for petitions to allow gulf oil spill workers to use safety equipment. I don't know I'm not trying to push any opinions on people, the top articale was just a quick write up of my thoughts at the moment I read the articles. That's why it sounds so stupid. I just think people are forgeting this is supposed to be a democracy. But it can't be if people speak up. News channels just get so depressing you can't watch them anymore. Okay I support our troops 200%, two of my cousins, and my brother, and alot of my friends have served there time in the heart of fallujah. But the amount of press and videos and other horrible media that has came out of iraq tops that of Vietnam in ways. But in Vietnam so many people spoke up, barely anyone has in this generation. I admit my generation and the ones younger and slightly older than me are dumb. Seriously. Us young folk are dumb and don't care about anything. They won't speak up at all because they don't even care. I can garentee a ton of the younger voters don't even know a single detail about Obama or Mcain, it just was a popularity contest for younger voters, and it's stupid, because young people usually don't research, or attempt anything. Just please explain to me what could I possibly do?


----------

